
If You're Having Code Problems... - jaybol
http://i.imgur.com/dr2S5.jpg
======
Riesling
IBM XT! A Intel 8088 cpu running at 4.7 MHz, 256kB RAM, 10 MB hard drive, PC-
Dos.

Christmas 1989, the day I got hooked on computers.

